# Timothy Production



## kamper24T (Oct 7, 2009)

I am thinking about seeding a few acres to straight timothy for 2010 and was wondering what sort of porduction values I can get. I farm in northern Iowa. The hay will not be irrigated. I plan on small square baling the hay. Any info on expected tons per acre and dollars per ton or bale would be great.


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

Production values.... figure between zero and none. Timothy is a cool season grass and does most of it's growing in the spring when it's cool and wet, so it depends on having itself established in the fall of the previous year. I will plant timothy in the fall of '10 and expect a 50-75% yield from it - it will never give a full yield the 1st year of production, unless it's underseeded in somthing like wheat, and that presents a bunch of other problems. On just a 1 cutting scenario we figure about 3-4 ton/acre, but if it's wet enough to get a 2nd cut out of it, you can add another ton. You might do better? If anybody grows Orchardgrass in your area, you can guesstimate that it's about equal in nearly all respects.

Rodney


----------



## OneManShow (Mar 17, 2009)

I planted about 16 acres of timothy in fall 2008. Took off an honest 4 tons an acre last summer in a single cutting in Jun. Has been selling well at about $165/ton. Seeded a variety called Barliza from Barenbrug Seed. We used a broadcast spreader and spread at about 20% above recommended rate, then cultipacked (with the cultivation tines up out of the ground), then spread 16-16-16 at about 150 lbs/acre. It established a very nice dense stand-without much competition from other grasses. I have not had good luck drilling timothy.


----------



## prairie (Jun 20, 2008)

I've sold the Barliza variety for several years in the NE, SD, IA, MN area. It seems to be widely adapted and a consistent performer, with the 2.5-4 ton yields being realistic, depending on the site and supplemental fertility. It is still on my Barenbrug wholesale price list, but absent from their latest catalog, as it is being phased out in favor of Barfleo and Barpenta. Barfleo has worked just as well, but I have not sold near as much of it. Barpenta is fairly new, so the jury is still out. 
Planting on lower fertility sites and counting on supplemental fertilizer to produce yield and persistence doesn't work well with timothy. Unless irrigated, the farther west you go in IA , the more important it will be to plant it on a naturally high fertility site. Plan on one big cutting, with a second cutting being a bonus.
Planting with a Brillion seeder, or broadcasting and packing as OneManShow indicated above, is the best way to go. I usually recommend 12-15 lbs/acre when seeded those ways.


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

We've planted barliza for about 10 years, and its done real good. Some of the best yields have been with barliza. I wasn't real impressed with Barfleo - planted it right alongside of some Barliza. I planted some barpenta last fall, but I fear that my stand is spotty.... I'm real interested to see how it performs. 
In non irrigated ground after you cut it it will take several months for any regrowth.

Rodney


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Prairie, How would those varieties work in Virginia? We have been planting Clair for years and I have been looking for a different seed for awhile. I drill all of my timothy in the fall and have always got great stands with this variety but during the 3rd year, the tonnage starts to decline. I usually reseed every 4-5 years. Mike


----------



## prairie (Jun 20, 2008)

Based on feed back from customers, Barliza should yield, at least as well as Clair, but be more persistent.
Don't know about in VA, most of the timothy seed that we have shipped to eastern states has been in multi species pasture mixtures for grazing. 
I would say try some, side by side, against Clair and decide for yourself.
I'll be disappointed if Barliza is dropped from the line up. It has been an excellent variety, over widely varying conditions, over several years.
As I stated earlier, I've gotten good feedback on Barfleo, but have not sold near as much as Barliza. As for Barpenta, it is to early to tell.


----------



## D.S. Farms (Feb 23, 2010)

What about spring planting in western Ky, can you get a yeild worth cuttin, the first year, and does the ground need to b worked up fine?


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Planted the Barliza in NE Ohio and it is my favorite timothy. Consistant yield and quality and longevity.


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

DS.... timothy if planted in spring will never give a crop the 1st year. All you can do is sit and look at it, and if it turns hot and dry, you run a 120% chance of it dying. It has to be planted in fall. It likes cool and damp weather. Depending how warm the springtime days are, and how much rain you get it might not do that good for you. But, I don't know what is grown in your area - nearly the same management as Ochardgrass, if that helps. The ground can either be worked up, or if you have a good enough drill you can no-till. Seeding depth on no-till is critical, cause it's tiny seed.

Rodney


----------



## D.S. Farms (Feb 23, 2010)

Thank you very much! Old timers round here have told me you can spred timothy on the snow and get it to take, I tried that one year and never got any results.


----------



## prairie (Jun 20, 2008)

Broadcasting clover and timothy seed onto frozen, snow covered ground can work well. It is done reasonably often on subirrigated meadows in the Nebraska Sandhills. Fertilizer is usually spread in January or early February when the meadows are frozen and will hold up equipment. Works best on meadows where the regrowth is grazed or a 2nd cutting is taken.


----------

